
Why Developers Experience Burn Out and Ways I Found to Prevent It - omgbobbyg
https://www.forbes.com/sites/entrepreneursorganization/2019/09/16/why-developers-experience-burn-out-and-ways-i-found-to-prevent-it
======
howard941
FFS this is unrealistic, where does this stuff come from? Asking for mental
health days might yield a day out and ire from the others on the team picking
up the slack during crunch time but it'll end in a mental health discharge I
mean at will employment termination. The other two suggestions are so vague as
to be meaningless.

------
drno2007
A sensible approach. A few good ideas here!

